# Bring your Boat to Work Day



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

LOL, my boat is also out side my office. I am running by the shop at lunch and wanted it to see if some parts will fit as I plan.


----------



## Ron_W. (Dec 14, 2006)

Don't think mine would fit in the parking garage spaces downtown, if I parked it on the street it woud probably be stripped or gone by 3:30.


----------



## buck (Dec 14, 2006)

Tom, I was referred to a mobile boat mechanic, Shaun Jensen. He did the annual pm on my boat. Good work and fair pricing. His number is 321-354-8925, if interested.


----------



## zero_gravity (Dec 14, 2006)

bauuuhh 

I live in miami 

i dont even face the waitress when ordering a to go plate at dennys when I have the noe in the parking lot ;D


----------

